# Specialized Allez



## bergan (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys,

I'm considering getting the Specialized Allez double, do you think this is a good first bike,does this bike come with shimano 105 components? Is there any bad things about it?


----------



## RiderMcFattypants (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, I just recently got that bike. Yes its a nice entry bike. The base allez comes with the sora set. If you want 105 components grab the sport or elite versions. I picked up the black allez sport, loving it so far.


----------



## RiderMcFattypants (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, the 2010 models are out now, they are basically the same, accept for the 2010's have a 105 crank (on the sport and elite models). If you decide to get one, see if you can get it cheaper since the 2010's are out. Most shops may not have them yet, so use that as a way to get your bike cheaper. enjoy!


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Assuming it fits, it's a very nice first bike. There's nothing inherently wrong with it, but (IMO) two weak points in the componentry are the Sugino crank and Sora shifters.

If you could swing the extra $400 +/- for the Sport you gain full 105 group, Shimano crank and Mavic rims. But as I said, the Allez is a fine choice. It'll last you years and tens of thousands of miles.

BTW, what I've offered is based on the '09 specs. I haven't seen the 2010 specs yet.


----------



## fsdork (Mar 29, 2009)

RiderMcFattypants said:


> Hey, I just recently got that bike. Yes its a nice entry bike. The base allez comes with the sora set. If you want 105 components grab the sport or elite versions. I picked up the black allez sport, loving it so far.


+1

I am new to the sport as of this season, and have been happy with the '09 Allez Sport I bought a couple months ago. As someone else has mentioned, the 105 shifters are a big improvement over the Sora gear on the base Allez.


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

I have the '09 Sport Compact - land love it! like you, it was my first bike. I've done a few sprint tris with it and some long rides (75milers). It works great for both. 

like the others have said, if you can swing the extra $ for the 105 parts, definitely a good buy.


----------

